# Obtained a GORGEOUS Guyana Red Tail today!



## invertepet (May 8, 2003)

...In a trade! Will post pics later tonight. He's a total screamer, and quite the sweetie. Anyone else a BCI fan?

bill


----------



## Devildoll (May 9, 2003)

I'm a boa fanatic, however, Guyana redtails are usually BCCs, not BCIs.


----------



## BigSam (May 9, 2003)

*Yes I Am*

Yes, I am a very big bcc red tail boa fan.  I used to own one but, on the way taking it home it throw up this big rat in my parents car. ( I was so Mad   )  My parents got mad and made me take this pretty Guyanan red tail boa back to the show and they got there money back. ( I was so mad   )  I can't wait to see those pics of your red tail boa. (It is a Guyanan...right) Those are one of my favorites snakes.  Did your red tail boa throw up a rat?? Cuz mine did


----------



## invertepet (May 9, 2003)

Heh - yes, I am mainly a BCI fan (I love redphase and other variants)... Hogg Islands I'm warming up to, as well. But when I saw this baby today, I knew I had to have him. (pic soon)


----------



## invertepet (May 9, 2003)

I just fed him tonight (not bad considering having just arrived). A small mouse, almost too small. We'll see how he digests.

bill


----------



## invertepet (May 9, 2003)

Here he is with lame flash pics - they don't capture half of the purple on this snake... I'll post some natural sunlight ones tomorrow (when sun is available).


----------



## invertepet (May 9, 2003)

Another - he's about 3' long... For now.


----------



## BigSam (May 9, 2003)

*Is It A Guyanan*

invertepet pretty snake that one almost look like mine.  Mine was a little bigger, mine was about 3.5' when I bought him.  I have one question is it a Guyanan??  Never the less it is a pretty snake. I really like him 

Sam,


----------



## BigSam (May 9, 2003)

*I almost forgot*

Oh Ya I almost forgot what did you trade for that snake because you said that you got it in a trade??


----------



## invertepet (May 9, 2003)

I traded some pedes and spiders. 

Here's a daytime shot, got a tad washed out (can you tell I'm not used to daylight outdoor pic taking?)...


----------



## Weapon-X (May 9, 2003)

*re*

looks like an excellent snake bill


----------



## Bearacuda42 (May 9, 2003)

Thats deffinatley a Guyana, look at not only the color but the tail and also the most important the saddle markings....And yes that is not a BCI thats a BCC....


----------



## jwb121377 (May 9, 2003)

Can some one tell the diffrence between a BCC and a BCI? I'm not a snake person and have no clue what it is.:?  :?


----------



## invertepet (May 9, 2003)

BCC's have more saddles (something like 21-24 or thereabouts) and BCI's have about 17 or so, I believe.

BCC's are the 'real redtails' including the Surinam and Guyana regional variants (which are mostly interchangeable, depending on who you talk to).

bill


----------



## Phillip (May 10, 2003)

*another way to tell...*

The saddle count is correct and is a good indicator of whether it is a BCI ( columbian )  or a BCC (amazon type such as Surinam, Guyana etc. )   

Taking into account that there is a great deal of varience in individuals for the most part you can tell the locale by looking. Columbians are usually duller in coloration with a rusty brown tail. Guyana tend to have a very purple sheen all over as well as having a tail that's more purple than red. Surinam has the classic blood red tail as well as having the longest tail. Peruvians are usually a nice light yellow shade with a bright tail. Bolivians are a super high contrast light silver with a dark red tail but the Bolivians tail is extremely short. 

Another difference in them is size with Surinams and Guyanas reaching a considerably larger size than Columbians but again as I mentioned there is a good deal of variation within individuals.

Lastly as a rule Guyanas tend to be more on the bitey side than a Columbian as are most of the jungle locales where the Columbian is usually the calmest of the bunch.   Hope that helps somewhat.

My personal fave   Surinam   just cant beat that blood red but your Guyana is indeed a nice specimen Bill.  

Phil


----------



## Bry (May 10, 2003)

That's a beautiful snake, Bill. From my experience, the saddle count can be somewhat misleading. Personally, I go by whether or not the snake has widow's peaks on the saddles near the head. You can see those peaks in the middle of the saddles closer to the snake's head on the top of its back. BCCs tend to have these widow's peaks, while BCIs typically do not. Personally, I do not buy into the whole labeling BCCs by locality according to coloration. Snakes do not care for polictical borders, and they'll crawl all over them all day long.

The other differences, like Phillip pointed out, is that BCCs get larger, and they tend to be somewhat more temperamental. We have two Surinams here, one 7'er and one 3.5'er. The larger one used to be very pink over most of his entire body with a deep red tail, but when he turned 3, he turned dark. Right now, at 5 years old, he's a very dark brown, and there's no sign of pink or red in him anywhere, and he's darker than any of the BCIs in the house. The smaller one is a mix of pink and purple, and the tail has almost no red in it. Both snakes are far jumpier than any of the BCIs, and the larger male is also quite temperamental.

Bry


----------



## invertepet (May 10, 2003)

This snake comes from the East Bay Vivarium (it's actually still listed on their website - I sat here last night checking the saddles and confirmed mine is the juvenile Guyana male they list as 'still available' lol).

From what they say in their Kingsnake.com ad, it was WC - something I would never have guessed, as this snake is extremely calm and friendly (allows its head to be stroked, etc).

bill


----------



## Bry (May 10, 2003)

Sounds like you ended up with a nice catch there, Bill. 

Bry


----------

